# Another bomb to fall in VA...



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm sooooo thrilled to be posting this thread!! Another bomb has fallen in VA and I am the *PROUD* recipient!! Radar, you have outdone yourself!! As you suggested, I have advised floydp that if he wants me to share he'll have to earn it (I've thought up alot of honey do's!!). :r I'll try to catch them on camera and post them.

*THANK YOU RADAR!! * 

I hope sometime we can have a CS herf and meet all you guys!!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

very nice indeed!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Very nice! Smoke 'em all yourself!!!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Come on now guys,I showed her how to post the pics on here... :r


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Man those RyJ EL 2001's are the BOMB...I just love them. I can't believe I have to miss the HERF :c Oh well, have fun turning these to ashes :w


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Very Nice Gars. You deserve them all to yourself Enjoy the herffing...

DsrtDog


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Man those RyJ EL 2001's are the BOMB...I just love them. I can't believe I have to miss the HERF :c Oh well, have fun turning these to ashes :w


Hopefully we'll have another herf in the not-so-distant future that you'll be able to attend. Sorry you have to miss this one. It'd be nice to meet you!!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

ALLRIGHT MRS FLOYDP!!! Finally someone shows the lady of the house some respect!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

y'know... all this bombing of EVERYONE leaves me with no targets that are still alive and kickin'...

wankers.

but radar is a man among men (and a couple women).


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

IHT said:


> y'know... all this bombing of EVERYONE leaves me with no targets that are still alive and kickin'...
> 
> wankers.
> 
> but radar is a man among men (and a couple women).


I don't know about that, I have a couple of alive and kickin' targets lined up.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

IHT said:


> y'know... all this bombing of EVERYONE leaves me with no targets that are still alive and kickin'...
> 
> wankers.
> 
> but radar is a man among men (and a couple women).


How about folks who are barely alive, and sort of wigglin??? I got the flu!!!


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice! I didn't hear the boom from where I was at!


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

I am totally kickin'. Shoot, I just got back from the gym; benched the bar today. I'm thinking about going for the two-and-a-half pounders on each side tomorrow. Yeah, that's right.

Damn this spandex is itchy. Gotta go.

(oh, that's one hell of a respectable kaboomer you sent her. nice yob mang)


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

IHT said:


> y'know... all this bombing of EVERYONE leaves me with no targets that are still alive and kickin'...
> 
> wankers.
> 
> but radar is a man among men (and a couple women).


How 'bout somebody kinkin' themselves in the a-s for buying crap!?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Very nice haul! And well deserved, of course. Many congrats!


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

hollywood said:


> How 'bout somebody kinkin' themselves in the a-s for buying crap!?


Did you just say "kinkin' in the a-s"?

[runs away]

AHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Very nice, m'am!

And my condolences to the Mr for the added leverage you just got.  


Scott"underherthumb"M


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Way to bomb a deserving lady radar........very nice. What are the ones on the far right.....the two naked ones. Look like Corona Gorda size. Maybe MAG46, Punch Punch, JL#1......maybe Hoyo Epi#1. Whatever they are they look great.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Thats an awesome bomb! Look forward to see you at the herf!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Radar man you be nubbin poor floyd. No hand here. Not that the Mrs is any less deserving. But it would have been much more fun to see the pics of Mrs Floyd P workin off the Mr's list. But that's just my opinion and I can be a MCP with the best of em. :r 

Sorry MrsFP the list of chores just triggered an image of the male version of "the list". Too funny. The differences between men (pigs) and women the goddesses of all domestic duties is like the difference between a Tamboril and a nicely aged PSD4. Good thing you ladies don't get visuals of what we think about all day we'd all be living at the YMCA.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Good thing you ladies don't get visuals of what we think about all day we'd all be living at the YMCA.


D'ya mean cigars???

God help me...


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Radar man you be nubbin poor floyd. No hand here. Not that the Mrs is any less deserving. But it would have been much more fun to see the pics of Mrs Floyd P workin off the Mr's list. But that's just my opinion and I can be a MCP with the best of em. :r
> 
> Sorry MrsFP the list of chores just triggered an image of the male version of "the list". Too funny. The differences between men (pigs) and women the goddesses of all domestic duties is like the difference between a Tamboril and a nicely aged PSD4. Good thing you ladies don't get visuals of what we think about all day we'd all be living at the YMCA.


 :r hell, I didn't even see this post. Wait till you see the lengths that Frank went to for a ISOM.. it's damned funny I tell ya!! I don't even want to think about Frank's lists of chores. :r


----------

